
Lenovo Crammed a Hexa-Core CPU and 128GB of Memory into a Laptop - mikece
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/lenovo-thinkpad-p52-mobile-workstation,37292.html
======
vardump
A laptop with 128 GB of _ECC_ memory.

I _really_ want one.

But unfortunately it's a Lenovo... I still remember the malware they shipped
in the system BIOS. Any good reason to trust them now?

~~~
mikece
How long ago was the BIOS malware issue? My P50 will be two years old in
August... I'm asking for myself.

~~~
jsiepkes
Less then 2 years ago:
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150812/11395231925/lenov...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20150812/11395231925/lenovo-
busted-stealthily-installing-crapware-via-bios-fresh-windows-installs.shtml)

------
sorokod
I believe the category is mobile workstation rather than a laptop. I have a
P50 and like it a lot, but it's not a machine you casually whip out in an
airplane.

~~~
danharaj
I've uses a zbook on an airplane. Definitely convenient to carry around that
much power. Although I don't think mobile workstations quite get their max
performance because of throttling.

------
lathiat
On the one hand I'm looking forward to more RAM in lower-end CPUs (Ryzen
Mobile hello?) that are not Xeon (Intel seems to limit almost everythign to
32GB) for Virtual Machine labs on the go.

Having said that, RAM prices are making that hurt :( The extra cost for a Xeon
class machine would probably be a blip on the radar of 64-128GB of RAM at this
point.

------
Something1234
Mobile workstations suck to lug around. I made the mistake of buying a Dell
M6500 precision. That thing was way to heavy, and it made me look like a
toddler with it sitting on my lap. It had a lot of power, but it was extremely
fragile.

~~~
segmondy
I have one as well, it sits on the desk. Tho I take it if traveling so I can
have something powerful nearby and then lug around the chromebook with me. I
have a W520 which is the same. I think I carried it less than 5 times before
it took it's permanent position at my desk.

------
mrmondo
Interesting to see it has a 170W power supply - that’s a lot of energy!

~~~
mikece
My P50 has a 230W power supply so that’s quite a reduction in power
consumption!

~~~
mrmondo
wow, that is incredibly inefficient!

------
borplk
Call me when the RAM on laptops and ultrabooks default to a baseline of 16GB
and upgrade up to 64GB.

We've been stuck with 4-8-16GB for wayyyy too long.

